# Hauntcast 44 "Merry Krampus" is now available



## Hauntcast (Oct 3, 2007)

Celebrate the Holiday Season by listening to the latest episode of Hauntcast, "Merry Krampus". 

HAUNTING GURU INTERVIEW:
Dave Dankanyin of Pandemic Cemetery and the Dead with Dave YouTube Show visits the dungeon.

GHOULIE GROOVES:
Mike Fox of Verse 13 returns with his new album, Memories from the Grave.

THE MARKETING MORGUE:
Dick Terhune opens a fresh drawer for your 2013 haunt marketing strategy.

THE BONE PHONE:
Dick, Rev, Ed, Eric and Chris talk about their Haunt seasons.

THE BESTIARY:
Revenent reveals the chapter on Spirits and Ghosts.

THE CHARMED POT:
The Mistress of Mayhem presents the history and legend of Der Krampus.

THE PROP SHOP:
Denhaunt nerds all over the floor for Google’s SketchUp.

TERROR TURNPIKE:
Vyster revisits USS Nightmare in Louisville, KY., Dead Acres (a.k.a The Haunted Hoochie) in Pataskala, OH., and Dream Reapers in Melrose Place, IL.

SOMETHING WICKED:
Wick-Ed Gannon wraps up this season with more useful info.

MAD PROPS FOR PROPS:
Kudos galore for Jennifer Gillan-Keller’s Jack Skellington and Zero prop display.

PLUS!…
This month we’re giving away…

Congratulations to our winners this month:
$250 Web site from Darnknet Designs – Carol Robinson
2013 Haunted Halloween Calendar – Vex FX LLL, Raymond Bruels, Julia Roach

Enjoy the show and Happy Holidaze from all of us here at Hauntcast!

http://hauntcast.net


----------

